# Exhaust manifold



## WOODY367 (Dec 19, 2002)

I have a 04 F250 with the 5.4. 1 of the manifold bolts on the pas-side broke. I heard the is common. Just the head of the stud broke. How big of a job is this to fix? I was told that ford now has a SS copper coated stud to use. Anyone know the part#.Should I do both sides while I am at it? Thanks


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

WOODY367;822587 said:


> I have a 04 F250 with the 5.4. 1 of the manifold bolts on the pas-side broke. I heard the is common. Just the head of the stud broke. How big of a job is this to fix? I was told that ford now has a SS copper coated stud to use. Anyone know the part#.Should I do both sides while I am at it? Thanks


It's a pain in the a**. While your at it I would do both. It will probably take a good part of the day to do it also. Good luck.


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

It's a very common problem and difficult to do ...
Even my old truck have the same issue Ford really needs to get it together ...


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

i just went through this with a 1996 351. i bought new stainless headers as the original exhaust manifolds were cracked and rotting. i gave myself an entire saturday to remove the old manifolds - but that was wishful thinking. 

i soaked the bolts every morning in kroil penetrating oil for 2 weeks prior to the project. then went at a couple of bolts with my oxy/ace torches. didn't make one bit of difference - all 3 bolts i attemped broke off. at that point i said screw it and pulled the motor as the oil pan and radiator support needed replacement anyway. 

once on the engine stand, i grinded the heads of the bolts off, then with a big hammer, i took off the manifold with the bolt studs still remaining in the head. then with good access, i heated the head around the stud and worked it out with a vise grip. the other 3 bolts i broke off before pulling the motor snapped flush with the head. tried welding a nut on as that has saved me in the past, but not this time. had to drill dead center on the stud with a drill whose diameter was slightly smaller than the threads, then work the threads out of the hole with a pick.

PIA - moral of the story, don't expect it to be quick and easy. plan for some vehicle down time just in case.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

oh - and use STAINLESS bolts with never-seize when putting on new manifolds/headers. heres a link to some pics the motor cleaned up and painted with the new headers...

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=85376


----------



## XplowX (Feb 17, 2009)

The first thing i would do is go to the dealer and make sure it isnt under warranty, emmissions warranty on 2004 ford trucks is 8 yrs/ 80,000 miles, you are within the year , i dont know about mileage. but give it a shot.


----------



## WOODY367 (Dec 19, 2002)

XplowX;822955 said:


> The first thing i would do is go to the dealer and make sure it isnt under warranty, emmissions warranty on 2004 ford trucks is 8 yrs/ 80,000 miles, you are within the year , i dont know about mileage. but give it a shot.


I have 52,000 on the truck. I haven't spoke to the dealer but from what I found on FORD's website the 04 has 5/50,000 on emissions. Californa trucks have the 8/80. Maybe wrong. Can someone confim?


----------



## T&M SnowMan (Sep 29, 2008)

I have the same problem right now, my 2006 F250 5.4 has an exhaust manifold leak, Im using wishful thinking and hoping it just needs to be tightened......but Im also being realistic...Im gonna take a look tomorrow and hopefully its a loosening problem and not a broken stud problem..just last week I started to hear my truck make a ticking noise and I actually started a thread on here already about it, and there was alot of guys with helpful answers...it just friggin figures though,...just spent $1000 on new tires for the winter...when I was mounting my new tires I realized I will need a new front right caliper..which means I might as well do the pads as well...and then the topper, Im starting to think this manifold issue isnt going to be a quick and easy fix....I would have held off on the tires....yay...spending money...yay...haha...coulda done without this!!


----------



## WOODY367 (Dec 19, 2002)

T&M SnowMan;823310 said:


> I have the same problem right now, my 2006 F250 5.4 has an exhaust manifold leak, Im using wishful thinking and hoping it just needs to be tightened......but Im also being realistic...Im gonna take a look tomorrow and hopefully its a loosening problem and not a broken stud problem..just last week I started to hear my truck make a ticking noise and I actually started a thread on here already about it, and there was alot of guys with helpful answers...it just friggin figures though,...just spent $1000 on new tires for the winter...when I was mounting my new tires I realized I will need a new front right caliper..which means I might as well do the pads as well...and then the topper, Im starting to think this manifold issue isnt going to be a quick and easy fix....I would have held off on the tires....yay...spending money...yay...haha...coulda done without this!!


Depending on your milage you should still be under the emission warrenty. As far as I know I am not.


----------



## T&M SnowMan (Sep 29, 2008)

WOODY367;823582 said:


> Depending on your milage you should still be under the emission warrenty. As far as I know I am not.


I have 38,000 on my truck, do you know the mileage coverage or years on warranty?


----------



## WOODY367 (Dec 19, 2002)

It should be covered under the rmission warrenty which on th 04 is 5yr/50,000 miles so you should be covered.


----------



## T&M SnowMan (Sep 29, 2008)

out friggin standing...that was a bill I wasnt wanting to deal with..I will have to get on the horn with my local Ford dealer...Me having a cool air induction wont effect the warranty I am guessing, since it wouldnt cause the studs to break/loosen..ha...never know though, anything not to honor the warranty they will go with..wish me luck!!


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

I just hit 50k, with TWO broken manifold studs (drivers side). Right now it only leaks when its stone cold. Once warmed up, it's fine. I'm gonna wait til after the winter - pull the manifold and do all the studs. Oh, and it's a V10, so half of the motor is basically under the dash - awesome.


----------



## VBigFord20 (Aug 17, 2004)

My 5.4 has the same issue. What pisses me off is this is the second time. I had it done once around 35,000 and now I am at 62,000 and it has been making noise since about 56,000 miles. I have been to busy to take it in but I am going to in the next week or so for sure.

With the 150 I know better then to try it. The shop manual states that the passenger motor mount needs removed to fix it. I'm not dicking with that.


----------



## T&M SnowMan (Sep 29, 2008)

yup, mines going to Ford dealer in town the first of the week...passenger side manifold has a small leak...glad its covered on warranty...because when putting on my winter tires/rims last Friday, I found both front calipers were either froze up or close to it...so $1000 later I have 2 new front rotors, 4 new brake pads and 2 new calipers....YAY...good times...better to find out about the brakes now instead of 12am with 800 lbs in the bed and 750lbs of plow/headgear on the front going down the road like a train on the tracks not being able to stop...HAHA


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

WOODY367;822587 said:


> I have a 04 F250 with the 5.4. 1 of the manifold bolts on the pas-side broke. I heard the is common. Just the head of the stud broke. How big of a job is this to fix? I was told that ford now has a SS copper coated stud to use. Anyone know the part#.Should I do both sides while I am at it? Thanks


Dont matter what model of vehicle you got,its a pain doing exhaust manifold studs. Think they would comeup with a better way of securing the manifold. If you expect to take a lot of time, and stay cool calm and collected you'll be able to get the job done. Good Luck,


----------



## WOODY367 (Dec 19, 2002)

augerandblade;828337 said:


> Dont matter what model of vehicle you got,its a pain doing exhaust manifold studs. Think they would comeup with a better way of securing the manifold. If you expect to take a lot of time, and stay cool calm and collected you'll be able to get the job done. Good Luck,


Just got to find the time to do it. This are so busy right now I have no time.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I must of lucked out with my 5.8 exhaust manifold replacement. They were gone, the nuts and bolts were round globs of rust. I just drove a 12mm or 11mm impact socket onto them. They turned right out, only had to cut off 2 of them. I knew they had been done before. Someone used a lug nut for a spacer!


----------



## T&M SnowMan (Sep 29, 2008)

ah yes,...the good old lug nut exhaust manifold spacer, part# 002-1478...I believe you can get them at Napa Auto..lol


----------



## VBigFord20 (Aug 17, 2004)

I got my truck back on friday. I could not stand the noise anymore and the way they cram the 5.4 into the F-150 there is no way your getting to it without a lift. My friend whos a tech said they actually have to unbolt the motor on the passenger side and turn it up about 3" to get the manifold out.

1 stud was broken, 1 more broke off when they were taking it out. The manifold was warped and leaking in 3 spots. The ****** thing is it cost me just over a grand to have fixed. I probably could have had a shop do headers for that much. 

The good thing is the only ticking I hear now is from the lifters, and thats normal.


----------



## T&M SnowMan (Sep 29, 2008)

I sent my 06 F250 to the dealer monday for my exhaust manifold problem and it was covered under CA emissions warranty. Thank friggin god...lol...replaced all gaskets, broken studs, both manifolds, and new hardware. Service guy down there Allen said if not covered it would have been over $3000.....wow...lol


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Man you guys make me nervous !
I bought an F-250 with a 5.4 a year ago 64K on a 99. First it was the spark plugs and threads having issues now it's exhaust manifolds. What next? A weak transmission?


----------



## T&M SnowMan (Sep 29, 2008)

I dont know if 06's had the spark plug problem...hopefully it was fixed before it...anyone know? I don't want to go thru that problem too.


----------



## Ronin (Aug 8, 2004)

T&M SnowMan;840500 said:


> I dont know if 06's had the spark plug problem...hopefully it was fixed before it...anyone know? I don't want to go thru that problem too.


Yes it was. I believe it was in the 2002 model year with the new 3V heads.

Personally I have not had any issues with plugs, but I am real careful on how they are removed and replaced. I did have a head gasket go and 3 exhaust manifold studs rust off. Being that my exhaust was shot I replaced the whole exhaust system with a Banks Power Pack and headers for the lifetime rust through warranty. Installed the inner fender skirts to help protect the engine compartment more. Don't know why those are not standard on SD and Ex models, but they are available from your local Ford dealer.


----------



## T&M SnowMan (Sep 29, 2008)

How much are the fender skirts for the Super Duty's?


----------



## WOODY367 (Dec 19, 2002)

Wish I knew a service manager around me that would really look in to this and see what he could do under warranty. They just do not want to be bothered.


----------



## T&M SnowMan (Sep 29, 2008)

Be better off to have a mechanic look at it and let you know..instead of spending 90 an hour @ Ford, spend 65 with a local mechanic and get an unbias honest answer. My mechanic is very good and knows what is warranty work and will always let me know


----------



## WOODY367 (Dec 19, 2002)

Well spoke to a dealer on the phone the other day and told me that its out of warranty. Today I was under the hood and see it has California emissions. So if thats the case I should be covered seeing the truck is under 7 years old and under 70,000 miles. Am I correct?


----------



## T&M SnowMan (Sep 29, 2008)

Mine is 06 and was covered under CA enissions warranty. 8 yrs or 80,000 miles, they can tell by running VIN #. You should be good


----------



## WOODY367 (Dec 19, 2002)

Hope your right. I will go to the dealer this week instead of calling or try another dealer.


----------



## T&M SnowMan (Sep 29, 2008)

As long as you are right that you have California emissions on your truck, you will be covered. My Ford Dealer was able to tell right away by checking out the VIN# if it was a CA emissions vehicle. I just got over $3000 of work done for free...with a vacuum and a wash..lol


----------



## WOODY367 (Dec 19, 2002)

Well I called Ford customer service Thursday to confirm the the truck had California emissions and still covered. They had to send it to the research dept. to check. Got the call Friday that it may or may not be still under warranty. Thats the best they could tell me. Good old Ford. So I dropped it off at the dealer last night with a note to only fix if under warranty. Got a call this morning from them saying they do not see any warranty left on the truck. So I told the that Ford customer service said that it was covered. "What did I have to loss? Right" So they told me it will take awhile to look further into it. Well after all that they call tonight to tell me the parts will be in on Wed. and it will be covered under California emissions. But will only do the pass. side seeing that was the only side leaking and broken stud. I have a strange feeling the other side will break this winter. So it pays to challenge them to look further then there nose. In the long run worth the trouble not to have to repair it myself or spend all that money.


----------



## T&M SnowMan (Sep 29, 2008)

excellent, good job getting them to budge


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

Wow!!!!
Good for you.
I wish I were as fortunate as you were.
I had a friend (who's a tech at the local Ford dealer) look into mine, and of course, I have a Non-California emissions truck - sooooo - no luck.


----------



## T&M SnowMan (Sep 29, 2008)

I want to say the parts guy at the Ford dealer said that there was something right on the engine identifying that it was a CA emissions engine...for the life of me I cant remember where or what it was or said though..haha...I always try to work the dealer a little, they arent going to give you an inch most of the time, have to push em...my latest experience was an exception I guess, cause the guy took care of me...as I posted earlier in the thread


----------



## WOODY367 (Dec 19, 2002)

Well the truck is still there a wek later. They got the parts but claim the are out of O2 for the toush. I know there are 3 trucks there now all with broken studs. I quess I will have to wait a few more day. But at least its getting fixed on there dime.


----------



## cpsnowremoval (Oct 28, 2009)

linckeil;822659 said:


> i just went through this with a 1996 351. i bought new stainless headers as the original exhaust manifolds were cracked and rotting. i gave myself an entire saturday to remove the old manifolds - but that was wishful thinking.
> 
> i soaked the bolts every morning in kroil penetrating oil for 2 weeks prior to the project. then went at a couple of bolts with my oxy/ace torches. didn't make one bit of difference - all 3 bolts i attemped broke off. at that point i said screw it and pulled the motor as the oil pan and radiator support needed replacement anyway.
> 
> ...


I bought headers to replace my cracked manifold on my f150 and got all the bolts off except 1 that 1 broke off flush with the block. I tried welding a end of a screw driver that i modified to the stud but no luck. so i had to rent a special drill that was real short to fit in between the shock tower and the block. got a hole drilled in the center used a easy out broke that off and tried drilling through that no luck. put it all back together little exhaust leak :realmad::realmad:


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

I was reading this thread with great interest. This whole california warranty applying to cars not in california was interesting and i figured it all out.

The way it works is Federal Law says that any state that adopted the same emissions standards as california- the residents of that state get the same emissions warranty as california residents.

(http://www.anr.state.vt.us/air/MobileSources/docs/WebsiteWarrantyBrochure.pdf)

So it has nothing to do with the vehicle, but what state the vehicle is registered in.

Here is a list of states that have adopted the California Emissions:

http://www.pewclimate.org/what_s_being_done/in_the_states/vehicle_ghg_standard.cfm

So since i live in Mass and have a 2004 F250 with 30k miles, my trucks manifolds are warranted until 2013!!! yay! wesport


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

Nevermind.... I didn't read far enough...... crap.

From the first link:

Either Federal or California and Federal Warranty provisions will apply. By law, your vehicle must have an underhood Vehicle Emissions Control Information (VECI) label which will identify it as either a California-certified vehicle, a U.S. EPA-certified (Federal) vehicle, or both (known as a “50 State” vehicle). The VECI label may also indicate if a California or “50 State” vehicle is certified as a PZEV, with the 15 year or 150,000 mile* emissions warranty. Your Vehicle Identification Number (VIN) can also be used to identify which warranty applies by calling your dealer or the toll-free Customer Assistance Center listed in your Owner’s Manual or Warranty Booklet.

So i guess it IS by the vehicle. damn.


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

I checked out my F250 and the emissions tag was on the front of the engine compartment on the right side.

Lucky for me mine says it's calif compliant, so i have the 7 yr warranty ! yay!

However, the way i understand it is if i didn't live in a state that adopted california emissions then the california warranty wouldn't apply, despite what the tag says.

.....I know i'm sorta double posting between threads, but i wanted to get the info into that old thread too. It has like 5 thousand hits!.....


----------

